# Sex anyone?



## Art A (Nov 6, 2007)

I have this Varadero that I am not sure what sex it is. I think I have heard calling, but I keep crickets in the same room so I have no clue. Thanks for the help.


----------



## ryan10517 (Oct 23, 2010)

your title got me excited for nothing...... hahahaha


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

I am go to say best guess male.....I know my female has a definitive pear shape, which the males can seem to have depending on how they are sitting as well if they are fat. Although the call can be considered similar to crickets it would still be slightly differant. Have you tried to play a recording of a call to it to see if you can entice a call from it.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Imitator calls sound pretty different from cricket calls IMO. The imitator is more of a shrill than the cricket, which is like a chirp. Also, is this a lone frog or is it from a group?


----------



## Art A (Nov 6, 2007)

I have played the call but don't get a call in response. I'll keep at it with the call to see what happens. I sometimes here longer chirp from the crickets, but maybe I am hearing a call. It does it a few times and stops.


----------



## Dinger (Sep 1, 2010)

Looks like a male to me.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Art A said:


> Sex anyone? .


sure but my wife will be home soon so make it quick! 


play the heck out of this... should get him going. btw the youtube linking here is broken and needs fixed


----------



## Art A (Nov 6, 2007)

I have two of your videos as well as a couple others going at the same time. It came out of hiding, but didn't respond. I'll keep playing all of the vids to see if I can work him into a frenzy. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Steve25 (Jan 29, 2010)

Regarding the topic title " yes please"


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

Looks more likely to be male but Varadero are probably the hardest imitator to sex in my experience. If it's still a young frog, it could be a girl.


----------



## Art A (Nov 6, 2007)

I finally got him to call after about an hour of playing 5 videos simultaneously.


----------

